# Impact of fertility on marriage



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey ladies

I was wondering if any has gone through same...two fertility cycles this year both went horribly bad...but what I am really worried about is the state of our marriage...our lust has gone...we are like friends...barely dtd once a month now...anyone experienced similar?x


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello

We barely talk some days...lots of arguing...weekends glum and gloomy...joy and laughing a rarety.
In other ways its brought us closer but only really as two people walking down the same patch next to each other.

Sorry to not be more cheerful!!


----------



## KELLSBELLS27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank you xx

I thought i was going mad😫 Life's so tough sometimes 😡


----------



## Bahhumbug (Nov 30, 2014)

Love to you and hope for a brighter 2016 x


----------



## miss sd (Apr 24, 2015)

After TTC for four years (just doing first round of ICSI now ) I have found that we are a lot more irratble with each other and we do less stuff together. It feels like we don't do anything fun together anymore and we are just constantly waiting for the next clinic appointment.  I'm hopeful that we are strong enough to get through it but I've made a decision that if this round fails we are putting it on the back burner for at least eight months (while we save for egg donation ) 
I plan to get lots of good things in the diary , a couple of weekends away , days out etc.  I don't want to turn round when I'm in my 40's and 50's and think - I didn't manage to have my own child AND I wasted 15/20 years worrying about it.  Even if we adopt it will happen one day ( please don't take that as adoption. Ring a last resort but you know what I mean ) just need to have faith and try and enjoy life I've decided. 
I'm sick of putting my life on hold and I'm wasting my 30's worrying constantly about this.


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi kellsbells I tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full. I was told the exact same thing you where told about your eggs and just had a failed cycle too. Sorry to hear about your marriage this process is not easy at all I went through a 'what's the point' phase and still get my down weeks. My husband takes me out sometimes and bans me from talking anything fertility and it actually works (sometimes) have a few drinks together and try remember the days before all this crap happened. It's hard and I can't get out of my head myself sometimes but it brings a bit of fun back when everything is so doom and gloom xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm with you ladies. Over the last 14 months we've had 2 failed ivf cycles and a mmc. There has been a cloud over the whole year and am terrified that if our frosty cycle doesn't work my hubby will be reluctant to try again any time soon. I'd prefer to keep going as worried about getting older etc. 

It really takes over sometimes I feel guilty like am making our lives a misery by wanting and pursuing this so much. If only it was easy and free for us like some other ladies


----------

